# Taste bud-like bumps inside inverted nipples



## Jessica14203 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi-

I don't know if anyone will be able to answer this but I thought I would give it a try. I have inverted nipples and when I draw out the nipple, there are a few little red bumps that look like inflamed taste buds "inside" the part that retracts. I don't know how else to describe this. I am 40 weeks pregnant right now but I am pretty sure these little bumps have been "inside" my nipples for years. They don't hurt when left alone but they're definitely sensitive to touch. I have been using an electric breast pump for a couple minutes a days just to try and draw my nipples out a little before baby is born. The bumps definitely feel a little sore from the sucking action when I'm using the pump but I guess that could just be because they have never been disturbed before. Since they're inside both nipples and I really believe they've been there for quite a while without causing any problems, I'm not worried that they are cancerous or anything. But I would like to know what they are, as I'm a little worried they might get very irritated once I actually start breastfeeding. Anyway I have tried to do numerous internet searches to see if anyone else has these bumps or might know what they are, but I can't seem to find any information. Does anyone have any idea what I'm referring to?

Thanks for your replies,
Jessica


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

I'd need to do some research on this one - I really am not sure, however, instead of pumping to pull the nipples out, I really would recommend instead this:
buy a syringe for min 20 but preferably 25 - these are the sizes here in europe - they could be different in the states but they need to be big and wide enought to cover the whole of your nipple and a little bit more - get rid of the needle. Take the inside part out of the tube, and cut off at the widest part the front part of the syringe, so that you can reinsert the inside part at the cut off end, then put the smooth end over your nipple and pull - not too hard you don't want to damage yourself!! Anyway you may like to give it a go, and I'll look about for the spots and see if I can find anything.


----------



## Jessica14203 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you for your response and suggestions. I will try the syringe idea. I mainly used the breast pump only because I'm already past my due date and I didn't figure it could hurt at this point (bring on the contractions!) - and the medela nipple shells don't help me one bit.

If you do find out anything about the bumps I would love to hear it, although I have tried for weeks to research it on my own to no avail....that's why I finally decided to post the question on a forum in hopes someone else has the same little bumps. I should really not describe them as bumps, because they look more like skin tags actually (I don't believe this is what they are though, but I guess it's possible....) They look exactly like an inflamed taste bud so that is really the best description I can give.

Thanks again.
Jessica


----------



## yeahright0 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Jessica, I know you posted this question quite a few years ago now but I have the same bumps inside my nipples and can't find any info on them on the net. I am currently 39.5 weeks pregnant with my first and am wondering if they are going to create any pain during breastfeeding. Did you manage to successfully breastfeed with them? Or did you manage to find out any info on them?

Thank you so much, it seems to be not a common thing.


----------

